# Wet shot or Dry shot



## sgarsh2 (Apr 2, 2009)

What is the difference between a wet and dry shot? Which makes more sense?


----------



## justin-branam (Oct 31, 2008)

here is some reading material for you:

Nitrous - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

long story short, dry is nitrous directly into the air intake area, and wet is mixed with fuel first.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Easier install, no tune needed... dry. Keep in under about a 150 shot though


----------



## boosted475 (Jul 10, 2009)

wet is safer as the additional fuel needed is mixed in before the nitrous enters the engine


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

boosted475 said:


> wet is safer as the additional fuel needed is mixed in before the nitrous enters the engine


How does that make it safer the dry?


----------



## boosted475 (Jul 10, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> How does that make it safer the dry?


danger to your motor comes from running "lean" which means there is more oxygen or less fuel than is optimum for combustion. By using a "wet" system that premixes the correct amount of additional fuel in with the nitrous before it is injected into your motor you eliminate a lot of the risk of harming your engine. Just make sure it is properly tuned with the right jets. 

When I had my setup, I used a slightly larger fuel jet than recommended and ran slightly rich just for extra precaution

Hope this helps


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

boosted475 said:


> danger to your motor comes from running "lean" which means there is more oxygen or less fuel than is optimum for combustion. By using a "wet" system that premixes the correct amount of additional fuel in with the nitrous before it is injected into your motor you eliminate a lot of the risk of harming your engine. Just make sure it is properly tuned with the right jets.
> 
> When I had my setup, I used a slightly larger fuel jet than recommended and ran slightly rich just for extra precaution
> 
> Hope this helps


You are correct that if run too 'lean' you will kill your motor. Same will happen if to 'rich' Wet or dry has nothing to do with that. Its all about the tune.


----------

